# training books



## kkms (Oct 17, 2008)

hi everyone

i am sure this has been brought up before but some of these threads are soo very long. i am looking for a training book to help give me some tips and guidence. does anyone have any favorites?

niko will be starting a class in two weeks where i hope to learn alot more but i would also like a book to fall back on. i do have one book the german shepherd terra someting series. it had some training pointers in it but not enough.

thanks for your time!
kris


----------

